# Nexus 4 NOW £159!!!



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Holy cow batman!

One of the best phones available now sim free from Google for £159! 

Got one but ordered another for the Mrs!, £10 quid 3 contract with 100 mins, 5000 texts and unlimited net.... Boom cheap as chips.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, seen that at the start of the week and posted in another thread. 

£199 for the 16GB. 

Very aggressive pricing that will hopefully drive others down too. 

The problem is that the vast majority of people want to finance their phone. They want to get their phone for nothing and pay £45 per month, rather than even paying £100 for the phone and £30 for the phone.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just can't believe how cheap it is. Far better built than the Samsung offerings.

Suppose a 4g ready nexus is due. But I don't require 4g neither does the Mrs.

Was looking at £28 a month for iphone5 for the Mrs but didn't go for it..phewwwww


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I ordered one on Wednesday should be here on Monday, great price really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think i'll have a look as i'm looking out for a new mobile!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cant see it for sale at 159??


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Here is a link

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_8_GB?id=nexus_4_8gb


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Depending on how you use your phone I find my 8gb model more than enough and I've had it about 8 months now.

I just use Google + for all my photo and video storage (free) and I have a Napster account for music. £10 a month and its available to 3 devices, meaning me and the Mrs have unlimited music whilst mobile and I can have a music system at home with access to millions of albums and tracks. No phone storage needed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Depending on how you use your phone I find my 8gb model more than enough and I've had it about 8 months now.
> 
> I just use Google + for all my photo and video storage (free) and I have a Napster account for music. £10 a month and its available to 3 devices, meaning me and the Mrs have unlimited music whilst mobile and I can have a music system at home with access to millions of albums and tracks. No phone storage needed.


So is this for a sim only contract? I have a really good sim only contract, would i be able to put my sim card in this?

Is the phone on par with the htc one?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, its sim free no contract no network tie in.

Phone is great, obviously the latest phones have bigger screens more mega pixel cameras etc. But these are fantastic phones even at the previous £249 price point nothing could touch it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> So is this for a sim only contract? I have a really good sim only contract, would i be able to put my sim card in this?
> 
> Is the phone on par with the htc one?


You might need to get a micro sim if you haven't already. Should be free from network or you can cut your own.



robertdon777 said:


> Yeah, its sim free no contract no network tie in.
> 
> Phone is great, obviously the latest phones have bigger screens more mega pixel cameras etc. But these are fantastic phones even at the previous £249 price point nothing could touch it.


A 4.7" screen is easily big enough.

The iphone5 is 4" and the Galaxy S4 is 5" for comparison.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah, its sim free no contract no network tie in.
> 
> Phone is great, obviously the latest phones have bigger screens more mega pixel cameras etc. But these are fantastic phones even at the previous £249 price point nothing could touch it.


Cool ive been in the market for a new phone and not really looked at this. It looks outstanding. Ill be coming from a htc Desire so i guess anything is an upgrade lol.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You might need to get a micro sim if you haven't already. Should be free from network or you can cut your own.


Just looked at the back of my desire and its a typical sized sim card. How do you get a micro sim?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Just looked at the back of my desire and its a typical sized sim card. How do you get a micro sim?


I bought my daughter a Nexus 4 16GB just a few weeks ago at full price!!!!!

I just went in to the 02 store and they gave me a micro sim free of charge to go into the Nexus. Her number was transferred over in a hour or two.

No problems.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I bought my daughter a Nexus 4 16GB just a few weeks ago at full price!!!!!
> 
> I just went in to the 02 store and they gave me a micro sim free of charge to go into the Nexus. Her number was transferred over in a hour or two.
> 
> No problems.


Brilliant. Do you also know what the internal memory for these phones are. As said above I have a htc desire and the memory gets used up loads. Will I have the same problems? I'am looking into buying the 16gig


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Brilliant. Do you also know what the internal memory for these phones are. As said above I have a htc desire and the memory gets used up loads. Will I have the same problems? I'am looking into buying the 16gig


You can't add a memory card. So you are stuck with 8GB or 16GB.

Quite a few people use services such as dropbox or Google+ photos for storing a lot of data to pick up when needed.

I don't use it but others do and will explain it better.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You can't add a memory card. So you are stuck with 8GB or 16GB.
> 
> Quite a few people use services such as dropbox or Google+ photos for storing a lot of data to pick up when needed.
> 
> I don't use it but others do and will explain it better.


To be honest I only use my phone for the odd internet search etc.

Many thanks for your input. I have just had a chat with orange and they have said they will sort me out a micro sim for free.

Looks like I'am about to part with £200


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Or cut your old sim down yourself, simple to do with scissors.

I came from a desire, very very nice upgrade.

And I agree with Kerr you don't need a bigger screen. At first you will think woah its massive but you soon get used to it.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just ordered the 16gb one. Looking forward to it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mine just arrived! Looks good, need to get it set up some time this week.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice one let me know what you think. I've just sold my trusty old Desire to my bro for £45 so well happy. My mrs thinks and mental lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Will do, my ebay case and screen protector arrived today so might get it up and running tonight!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Told my mum about this as she's looking to upgrade her galaxy ace.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Be quick sold out if the 8gb ones in the US, no more coming either as Nexus 5 launches in October.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very impressed with mine so far just set it up seems fast and android 4.3 seems good. For the money I can't complain. Need to get the HTC one x fixed and then on gumtree.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just to add if you put a screen protector on it make sure you cut the corner off where the proximity sensor thingy is, are it goes all weird after making a call.

Had to cut the corner off mine, not happy I had applied it really well as well.

Does everyone use one on this phone? Just wondered with the gorilla glass.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't have one, can't be doing with trying to stick them on with no bubbles/dirt underneath.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Have you noticed any scratches on the screen with out using one? Tempted to not bother as well.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

None as yet, had it 9 months


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> Have you noticed any scratches on the screen with out using one? Tempted to not bother as well.


I keep my phone with home keys in my pocket and no single scratch on it after 8 months ...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cheers, off to bin mine then


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally I like to keep them without bumpers etc.

The amount of iPhones with bumpers on... I thought you purchased an Apple because of a: its slick OS and b: because its a piece of Product Design, and then you stick a great wacking ugly rubber bumper on.

It's like buying a 3 piece suite and leaving the wrapping on... Oh it will still look good in 10 years though... yeah great I've just had to sit on plastic for the last 10 years lol.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I like to keep them without bumpers etc.
> 
> The amount of iPhones with bumpers on... I thought you purchased an Apple because of a: its slick OS and b: because its a piece of Product Design, and then you stick a great wacking ugly rubber bumper on.
> 
> It's like buying a 3 piece suite and leaving the wrapping on... Oh it will still look good in 10 years though... yeah great I've just had to sit on plastic for the last 10 years lol.


I know what you mean. I have a slim plastic case on my Nexus looks ok.

As you say once you have used it for 2 years or whatever, it will be worth pennies because of new tech will be out, so you will have a smart new looking phone worth nothing.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I like to keep them without bumpers etc.
> 
> The amount of iPhones with bumpers on... I thought you purchased an Apple because of a: its slick OS and b: because its a piece of Product Design, and then you stick a great wacking ugly rubber bumper on.
> 
> It's like buying a 3 piece suite and leaving the wrapping on... Oh it will still look good in 10 years though... yeah great I've just had to sit on plastic for the last 10 years lol.


I see what your saying. I'am ultra careful with my phones. Had a mint htc desire and only dropped it once in three years of ownership. I had a fabric wallet I kept it in which was a few quid. As you I like the look and feel of the phone etc. Now with the nexus I'am even more careful until the novelty factor wears off. Might do the same just get a fabric wallet I can put it in. Just scared if I drop it and smash the glass.


----------

